# Sooo... Do you think species choice reflects a person's personality?



## Aara (Nov 13, 2010)

INB4 "I picked this animal because it's my favorite/I want to be in the bandwagon" responses.

Like, I've heard a lot of stereotypes stating that dragons can be jerks, foxes are kinda slutty, some big cats can be arrogant, or that reptiles are often antisocial, cold people (lolpun.)  Then there's the whole inferiority complex thing going on with others, in which most people subconsciously pick awesome or pretty-looking animals to make up for the traits that they don't have in real life - which would in turn not reflect their personality, but would rather reflect everything that they _want_ to be. (lolamajorityofthefandomI'mguessing.)

My question is this: do you think that this is mostly true?  With your experience, can you say that species choice does reflect a majority of people's traits, personalities, or rather, their lack of?  If so, what are the stereotypes or general assumptions that you associate with that species?

BTW, being a large carnivorous dinosaur (and somewhat reptile-ish) I'm going to honestly admit that I've been called anti-social and that I've got a pokerface. And that I'm a loner (and I kind of like it that way  :/)

But yeah, I'm just curious to hear people's (lulzy troll) responses or eventual flame-fits.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 13, 2010)

No. Personality is a trait of individuals, not of entire species. Fursona choice is almost entirely based off of personal preference.


----------



## Aara (Nov 13, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> No. Personality is a trait of individuals, not of entire species. Fursona choice is almost entirely based off of personal preference.


 
Hmm... replace personality with personal preference, then? :U


----------



## Rinz (Nov 13, 2010)

Well, sometimes it is but not as most people see it.  Sometimes it boils down to personal symbolism, too.  And wants are still a reflection of the person in question~


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (Nov 13, 2010)

Well, I'd say so, at least for me anyway. I Chose to be a fox because I feel I can relate to them.


----------



## Willow (Nov 13, 2010)

Pffft, I didn't choose wolf for any particular reason and I wouldn't say the actual animal reflects my personality or Willow's for that matter.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 13, 2010)

There's half-truth to each stereotype.

Although those stereotypes tend to affect the male gander of the fandom. :V


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (Nov 13, 2010)

Willow said:


> Pffft, I didn't choose wolf for any particular reason and I wouldn't say the actual animal reflects my personality or Willow's for that matter.


 
 is it uncommon to refer to your Fursona as I? at least thats what I've noticed...


----------



## Wolfendal (Nov 13, 2010)

I guess my species' choice reflects a little bit of the dark side of my personality and my likings.
But after all, it depends on people. Some choose because they like, some choose because of their personality and more.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Nov 13, 2010)

While I love big cats, I have to say that I do share a jaguar's solitary nature.

Then again, jags are supposed to be quiet stalkers, and I'm as hyper as can be.


----------



## Wolfendal (Nov 13, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> While I love big cats, I have to say that I do share a jaguar's solitary nature.
> 
> Then again, jags are supposed to be quiet stalkers, and I'm as hyper as can be.


 And I love how you are hyper. >////<


----------



## Alstor (Nov 13, 2010)

Aara said:


> My question is this: do you think that this is mostly true?  With your experience, can you say that species choice does reflect a majority of people's traits, personalities, or rather, their lack of?  If so, what are the stereotypes or general assumptions that you associate with that species?


 It works like any other of the stereotypes out there. Some people do things, and everyone else applies what they did to the others of that same group.

Some stereotypes are (and don't quote me on this. This is just what I see.):

Fox: slut
Bear: fat, _applies to the same gay terminology_
Otter: slim, see italicized part in "Bear"
Dragon: FYIAD-type

I'll add on to this when someone quotes me and asks for changes and add-ons. :V


----------



## Willow (Nov 13, 2010)

The_Lightning_Fox said:


> is it uncommon to refer to your Fursona as I? at least thats what I've noticed...


 Not really, but I dunno. I know I never refer to myself as being Willow, because it confuses people as I've learned in the past. 

Though I like to think of both Willow and Ash as sides of my conscious if you wanna look at it like that. 

Me, Willow, and Ash are all the same person, but I keep them separate from me just because it confuses people. 

If that explains it. ^^'


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (Nov 13, 2010)

Willow said:


> Not really, but I dunno. I know I never refer to myself as being Willow, because it confuses people as I've learned in the past.
> 
> Though I like to think of both Willow and Ash as sides of my conscious if you wanna look at it like that.
> 
> ...


 
Ah, I see, well it would get confusing if each one was differnt than the other. where as Lightning and I are the same exactly the same person in every regard.


----------



## Alstor (Nov 13, 2010)

Willow said:


> Not really, but I dunno. I know I never refer to myself as being Willow, because it confuses people as I've learned in the past.
> 
> Though I like to think of both Willow and Ash as sides of my conscious if you wanna look at it like that.
> 
> ...


 With all the people that get it, I must be one of the ones that do. :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 13, 2010)

Not really, the furry stereotypes are just silly.


----------



## Willow (Nov 13, 2010)

The_Lightning_Fox said:


> Ah, I see, well it would get confusing if each one was differnt than the other. where as Lightning and I are the same exactly the same person in every regard.


 Yea, in the first few months I was here, everyone thought I was a boy because Willow was a boy. >.>


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (Nov 13, 2010)

Willow said:


> Yea, in the first few months I was here, everyone thought I was a boy because Willow was a boy. >.>


 
and that explains your second quote.


----------



## toddlergirl (Nov 13, 2010)

For me personally. My fursona has always felt like a red squirrel I associate them as being carefree and happy and cute, i'm also scottish and proud of the fact that scotland still has red squirrels whereas elsewhere in the UK they have all but died out.. now my actual fursona isn't happy, infact she's scared a large proportion of her life and she's constantly fretting over things. She's very jittery and full of nervous energy, which again, I guess, I associate with red squirrels. I thik everyone must have different reasons for feeling drawn to a particular animal.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 13, 2010)

Aara said:


> Like, I've heard a lot of stereotypes stating that dragons can be jerks, foxes are kinda slutty, some big cats can be arrogant, or that reptiles are often antisocial, cold people (lolpun.)


It only appears that way because those traits apply to furries in general.


----------



## Chronidu (Nov 13, 2010)

I picked a Cockatrice because my Rott breath is as good as poison 8I


----------



## Willow (Nov 13, 2010)

The_Lightning_Fox said:


> and that explains your second quote.


 Teehee. I forget how the whole jailbait thing started though.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 13, 2010)

Yep. I am a totally effeminate gay guy that sluts it up everywhere I go. 

Seeing as this is the internet and people on this forum seemed to be confused anyway, I am female, straight, and not a slut (though i hope i don't come off as one)
I honestly just had a fox character before i knew what furry was.


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm not exactly sure how i ended up having a huskyfox as a fursona.

At first it was supposed to be a panda/hyena hybrid (a pandyena if you will) and then i was all like "no wait, that's fucking stupid." and i changed it. Hyenas are ugly anyways.

But yeah, i don't think it has anything to do with my personality whatsoever.


----------



## CrazedPorcupine (Nov 13, 2010)

this is an interesting question but i think it is completely up to what you think fits you best,
I chose An otter/porcupine mix because i love to play and swim but i get really defensive when agitated.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 13, 2010)

Fay V said:


> Yep. I am a totally effeminate gay guy that sluts it up everywhere I go.


Do you have MSN?


----------



## Snowykoeld (Nov 13, 2010)

i don't know if being an Arctic fox reflects my personality, my sis got me into foxes, but she likes red foxes. i'm very kind if i want to be, i don't get mad easily unless you know how to press my buttons.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 14, 2010)

For me yes. But that is not why I chose them, I just like foxes and wolves so I combined them. It fits me because I am sneaky, quick and smart like a fox but have a temper and travel alone like a wolf (I know wolves travel in packs but I'm the lone wolf.).


----------



## Mentova (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it's more of a personal preference kinda thing, at least for most people. Maybe there are some that pick it because of various traits that people say are associated with whatever animal but I'm sure that for most people it boils down to "which animal do I like the most?"

Also furry stereotypes are lies and slander. I don't like foxes because I'm a gay bottom bitch cumslut. :V


----------



## mystery_penguin (Nov 14, 2010)

My personality(ies) are reflected by the characters I draw, not the species they are.
I <3 Wolves.


----------



## RockTheFur (Nov 14, 2010)

Nope, not really (unless you're DEEP).
I think it's just rushed and people choose what they think is cool.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 14, 2010)

Yes

Everyone who chooses a fox is a slut

Everyone who chooses a horse is obsessed with penis size


----------



## Mentova (Nov 14, 2010)

I still want to know how the fox slut stereotype started...


----------



## Folflet (Nov 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I still want to know how the fox slut stereotype started...


 
My guess is the word foxy


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (Nov 14, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Yes
> 
> Everyone who chooses a fox is a slut
> 
> Everyone who chooses a horse is obsessed with penis size


 
I call for a hanging god damn it!


----------



## Folflet (Nov 14, 2010)

The_Lightning_Fox said:


> I call for a hanging god damn it!


 
But he is only hyooman lol


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 14, 2010)

I could swear we have this discussion at least once a month...


----------



## Folflet (Nov 14, 2010)

Yea I noticed that, but its true. The "less" furry you are, the less you understand.


----------



## pulsifer (Nov 14, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> No. Personality is a trait of individuals, not of entire species. Fursona choice is almost entirely based off of personal preference.


 

And usually our preferences are linked to our personality. 

I do think that the species a person chooses can say something about their personality, but I don't think it's as broad as "foxes are slutty". I don't think it's all to do with species, I think you have to take in the broader picture, like fur colors, the way their character is dressed, whether it's feral or anthro, in addition to the species.  However, most of the furry stereotypes are stupid.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Nov 14, 2010)

I just chose mine because mountain lions are my favorite animal. I guess in some ways it could be a reflection of my personality. I enjoy my alone time and would rather be outside than inside on most days. I can't stand living in a place without mountains.


----------



## Kihari (Nov 14, 2010)

Probably not their personality so much as their favorite animal.

On the other hand, there are some folks who will explain that they chose to be a bla-bla-blah because it has all these traits that they share, such as the way it acts, or the type of climate that it's typically found in, or whatever (EDIT: As in the poster above).  For such people, the species would be rather more revealing of the person, but only because they purposely made it so, not because of some built-in instinct that steers them into the decision.


----------



## FancySkunk (Nov 14, 2010)

I chose a skunk based on things I had read about their behavioral patterns, and general knowledge on how they act. They're intelligent little creatures who would far rather flee than fight, and only ever resort to an altercation if there's no other way. There was also something about them holding grudges, and IIRC something about them being hard to train (which I equated with stubborn-ness). It felt like a good fit, really.

I had considered other animals but they didn't seem to fit as well.


----------



## NA3LKER (Nov 14, 2010)

i picked a dragon for my fursona cos i have been in awe of dragons ever since i first saw one. its not really a personality. but i sometimes identify with other creatures (like wolves) cos i have traits similar to them


----------



## jcfynx (Nov 14, 2010)

I picked a fox because I love big dicks in my face.


----------



## Oovie (Nov 14, 2010)

It's always annoyed me that a lot of us avians tend to act superior towards others, or are always on the defensive. But it isn't our immediate fault either, a lot of furries seem to have very little regard for avians and I can see the frustration in that. Portraying us as nothing more than unappealing, annoying, or food, and that we should have learned to play and gone wolf instead of bird.

Really, the situation reminds me of atheists amongst a religious crowd. When you're a minority they tend to give you more hassle than they should.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm a big cat, but I tend to think of myself as silly and sociable. However, I'm a lion, and most of the lions I've seen on FA also tend to be funny and friendly. Lions are not exactly a stereotypical big cat anyways.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 14, 2010)

No, not really.  Many people will say their 'sona reflects them, and say they pick it because of that, but few really either picked it for such or even know said animal's typical "personality" (let alone represent it). More often, the picks are due to:
1)  They find it cool (Why do you think Dragons, Wolves, and so on are so common?)
2)  It's a particular animal they've had an interest in for some time (most people have at least one particular animal they put more attention toward than others when they're younger, like "Snakes are cool" or "Hawks are awesome!")
3)  The creature either be promiscuous or (proportionally or overall) have a large / "sexy" (for the person) cock, which they can use for typefucks, commissions, and the like.
4)  They didn't realize that having an online representation of themselves was such a big deal and picked a random animal.   


wox said:


> Yea I noticed that, but its true. *The "less" furry you are, the less you understand*.


 FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Nov 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm pretty sure it's more of a personal preference kinda thing, at least for most people. Maybe there are some that pick it because of various traits that people say are associated with whatever animal but I'm sure that for most people it boils down to "which animal do I like the most?"


 
Did H&K just...... Connect with an aspect of the fandom?

On topic: I assume most people chose their fursona before learing of the stereotypes and stigmas attached, only to find out that they're widely recognized for -x- trait. I know I did. I'm jus' a really really boring fox. I don't have eighteen tails and blue semen. Nor can I fly and ejaculate six miles and fill a bucket.

Why bother being original when it would be better just to find something you're comfortable with?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 14, 2010)

I posted my reason for choosing a fox as a fursona somewhere else, but since it's too long, I'll just put it in a nutshell and say I picked a fox because I killed one when I could've saved it, and I always treated that fox as if it were a pet that I was never physically beside so I regretted it heavily.

So yeah, that makes me a big slut.

However, the personality and wardrobe of a fursona character _do_ reflect someone's personality, exaggerating certain aspects. That's the way I see it, anyway.


----------



## Rinz (Nov 14, 2010)

RedFoxTwo said:


> Why bother being original when it would be better just to find something you're comfortable with?


Well, if you plan to commission artists, they're usually more excited to work with an original, fun character than the same old boring character everyone else has.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 14, 2010)

Attaman said:


> No, not really.  Many people will say their 'sona reflects them, and say they pick it because of that, but few really either picked it for such or even know said animal's typical "personality" (let alone represent it). More often, the picks are due to:
> 1)  They find it cool (Why do you think Dragons, Wolves, and so on are so common?)
> 2)  It's a particular animal they've had an interest in for some time (most people have at least one particular animal they put more attention toward than others when they're younger, like "Snakes are cool" or "Hawks are awesome!")
> 3)  The creature either be promiscuous or (proportionally or overall) have a large / "sexy" (for the person) cock, which they can use for typefucks, commissions, and the like.
> ...


 #3s on that list are the worst and creep me out.


RedFoxTwo said:


> Did H&K just...... Connect with an aspect of the fandom?


 
Scary, isn't it?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't think it is true. 

Though squirrel does seem to fit me pretty well. I adore any foods with nuts in (I will eat nuts on their own but I find them rather bland in flavour Inb4 nut jokes) I do like shiny objects, aswell as anything that lights up or glows.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Nov 14, 2010)

I doubt this is always true.
If I went by this then I would say on FAF 95% of people here are dragons.

Tho sometimes I think some do pick a animal for what most consider them to be related to.

Seems like most pick what they like, tho sometimes there could be small connections.


----------



## MelodyDragon (Nov 14, 2010)

My snow leopard fursona is my expression of my inner desires at times.
So I would say that my choice of fursona is based on myself or what I want to be like.
Sometimes I am very shy and hold my feelings back but other times I just want to shout out my feelings.
So yeah my fursona suits me.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Nov 15, 2010)

MelodyDragon said:


> My snow leopard fursona is my expression of my inner desires at times.
> So I would say that my choice of fursona is based on myself or what I want to be like.
> Sometimes I am very shy and hold my feelings back but other times I just want to shout out my feelings.
> So yeah my fursona suits me.


 
So in being like a snow leopard, you would undoubtedly be extremely reluctant to get in a relationship. Your sex is forced and passionless. You spend all day wandering aimlessly around not talking to anyone and you eat small dusty bits of meat like any normal snow leopard.

Remind me not to go out with you.


----------



## sunandshadow (Nov 15, 2010)

The reason I don't have a fursona is that I haven't found one that really fits my personality.  There are probably a lot of people who don't care whether their fursona expresses something or other, but since I'm an artist, a writer, and a designer, I think about symbolism and character design all day.  I want other people to be able to see me the way I see myself, so I'd like to have a fursona to express myself through.  I've considered a draft horse, a raccoon, a feathered bipedal dragon, and a pooka (phooka, puca, whatever), but nothing quite matches the way I see myself.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 15, 2010)

People who pick foxes are hideous and unlovable, and attempt to compensate for it by pretending to be cum guzzling gutter sluts on the internet.

People who pick wolves are hideous and unlovable, and attempt to compensate for it by pretending to be badasses who fuck cum guzzling gutter sluts on the internet.

People who pick bears are hideous and unlovable, and attempt to compensate for it by pretending morbid obesity is an attractive trait in both themselves and others on the internet.

People who pick horses have freakishly tiny cocks, and attempt to compensate for it by... well... I think it's pretty obvious.

People who pick dragons are, in addition to being hideous and unlovable, absolutely riddled with the spergs. They are human garbage, no exceptions.


----------



## Conker (Nov 15, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> People who pick foxes are hideous and unlovable, and attempt to compensate for it by pretending to be cum guzzling gutter sluts on the internet.
> 
> People who pick wolves are hideous and unlovable, and attempt to compensate for it by pretending to be badasses who fuck cum guzzling gutter sluts on the internet.
> 
> ...


What about otters :V


----------



## Umbreon (Nov 15, 2010)

PokÃ©mon isn't in there either, yay! XD

Getting back to the matter, yes, an umbreon is what I would be if I had any say in the matter. It's not the looking evil all the time thing, it's more that they can hide whenever they want. When I was about 14, things in my house got... bad and, being a kid, I just wanted to get away from it. Plus... well look at it, it's KEWT/deliciously evil looking. ^_^


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 15, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> People who pick dragons are, in addition to being hideous and unlovable, absolutely riddled with the spergs. They are human garbage, no exceptions.


 I have noticed this myself.


----------



## Anon1 (Nov 15, 2010)

Know what I think is cool?
A bee snake
And pokemon gave me the perfect vehicle
Fuck yeah bee snake


----------



## NA3LKER (Nov 15, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> People who pick dragons are, in addition to being hideous and unlovable, absolutely riddled with the spergs. They are human garbage, no exceptions.



harsh. i have asbergers syndrome, i find that quite offensive. and asbergers isnt a disease, you cant be riddled with it


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 15, 2010)

Conker said:


> What about otters :V



I don't want to say anything bad about them, they might be listening :[ .



NA3LKER said:


> Clever and insightful



Went ahead and fixed that for you, I'm pretty sure that's what you meant :V .


----------



## Lapdog (Nov 15, 2010)

Depends on the person, sometimes yes, sometimes no. Also depends on the species that they choose.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm a jackal.

Jackals like dead things.

I like dead things.

I own two taxidermy jackals.

win.

btw I just found this on ebay: http://cgi.ebay.com/IM-JACKAL-TRAPP...main_0&var=&hash=item641e1429c5#ht_5992wt_905

should I buy it?


----------



## Shadowwolf (Nov 15, 2010)

Yeah. There is always a reason why someone picks a particular animal over another, and what they choose can paint a picture about who that person is, personality-wise. For example... People who choose foxes and wolves as their characters are BORING AS HELL.

Oh also, Zrcalo, taxidermists unite <3 Do you have a gallery with pics of your collection?


----------



## Mentova (Nov 15, 2010)

Shadowwolf said:


> Yeah. There is always a reason why someone picks a particular animal over another, and what they choose can paint a picture about who that person is, personality-wise. *For example... People who choose foxes and wolves as their characters are BORING AS HELL*.
> 
> Oh also, Zrcalo, taxidermists unite <3 Do you have a gallery with pics of your collection?


 Sir that is just not true and I am sorry that you possess such blasphemous thoughts.


----------



## Shadowwolf (Nov 15, 2010)

Actually it is true, haha O:


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 15, 2010)

People who pick sparkle dogs are painfully boring, and attempt to compensate for it with eye searingly hideous character designs.

People who pick normal dogs are painfully boring, and lack the motivation to even attempt to hide it.


----------



## Shadowwolf (Nov 15, 2010)

I dunno, most "sparkledog" people I know at least know how to have a good time. I've only met a few though.


----------



## Willow (Nov 15, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> People who pick wolves are hideous and unlovable, and attempt to compensate for it by pretending to be badasses who fuck cum guzzling gutter sluts on the internet.


 But..Willow isn't even a badass to begin with ;~;

What would that make him then?


----------



## jcfynx (Nov 15, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I adore any foods with nuts in (I will eat nuts on their own but I find them rather bland in flavour Inb4 nut jokes)


 
Haheheh I bet you love to put salty nuts in your mouth ahyuck (comedy)


----------



## Mentova (Nov 15, 2010)

Willow said:


> But..Willow isn't even a badass to begin with ;~;
> 
> What would that make him then?


 Do you really need to ask?

Jailbait.


----------



## Willow (Nov 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Do you really need to ask?
> 
> Jailbait.


 That works too I guess


----------



## jcfynx (Nov 15, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> People who pick dragons are, in addition to being hideous and unlovable, absolutely riddled with the spergs. They are human garbage, no exceptions.


 
Asperger's Syndrome is not a disease, it is a different way of life that is just as valid as any other.


----------



## Shadowwolf (Nov 15, 2010)

I have met quite a few "wolves" and "foxes" who are not hideous. MANY ARE, haha, but definitely not all. I'm sure they're lovable too, for people who like that kind of thing.


----------



## Martlie (Nov 15, 2010)

I think to some extent no, and to another yes.
I believe the furry stereotypes are mostly for fun and not really accurate. However, I know several people (myself included) chose their fursona species according to some personality traits they may have. A fursona is supposed to represent yourself after all.

But it's not like a rule, I don't think.

The species I ended up with after a few switches wouldn't really fit any stereotypes or personality traits though, as mine's a German Shepherd and I'm a 100 pound 5 foot tall girl bahaha.
I usually associate GSDs in the fandom with macho men or people in some sort of military or police force.


----------



## Mollfie (Nov 15, 2010)

I think some people will choose animals like themselves, some will choose animals with 'traits' they would like to have and some will choose some they just think are cute/cool looking. It depends from person to person.


----------



## Qoph (Nov 15, 2010)

I've liked cats for forever, and I share a lot of personality traits with them (solitary, quiet, etc). 

 Lynxes are fun I guess.  No real reason I chose that particular species.  Other than them being awesome.


----------



## Lazarian (Nov 15, 2010)

I don't have a "fursona". My avatar is an anthro fox for the simple reason that I think they look neat, hence me being on an art site that feature primarily anthro characters. Likewise, my choice of username does not imply that I have some deep personal connection with an 80's era coin-op arcade game. YMMV


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 15, 2010)

Qoph said:


> I've liked cats for forever, and I share a lot of personality traits with them (solitary, quiet, etc).
> 
> Lynxes are fun I guess.  No real reason I chose that particular species.  Other than them being awesome.



Cats are lazy jerks who puke on your bed and bite you in the face when you're trying to sleep. You don't fool me Qoph, I know what you're all about :[ .


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 15, 2010)

Shadowwolf said:


> For example... People who choose foxes and wolves as their characters are BORING AS HELL.


I am* not* a boring person.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Nov 15, 2010)

Who the fuck picks their damn fursona that way? Oh, freaks.

I mixed species I liked, that's it. Not some kind of bullshit about "Oh I can relate to them!". Damn freakfags.


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (Nov 15, 2010)

RedFoxTwo said:


> So in being like a snow leopard, you would undoubtedly be extremely reluctant to get in a relationship. Your sex is forced and passionless. You spend all day wandering aimlessly around not talking to anyone and you eat small dusty bits of meat like any normal snow leopard.
> 
> Remind me not to go out with you.


 
Little harsh aren't you?


----------



## Rsyk (Nov 15, 2010)

I've gone through about eight different fursona's so...not really. 
Whenever I tried to take it seriously, I got bored and came up with my pink squirrel thing, which may or may not say something about me...
And the other one's just a cat with some physical features I like.

General consensus seems to be it varies from person to person, and I have to agree with that. Hooray for vagueness.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 15, 2010)

What does Maned wolf/Coyote signify?


----------



## Mentova (Nov 15, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> What does Maned wolf/Coyote signify?


 Are there any furry stereotypes about coyotes? I'm not sure if I've heard any to be honest...


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Are there any furry stereotypes about coyotes? I'm not sure if I've heard any to be honest...



People who pick coyotes are boring, shallow twats, they attempt to compensate for this by hanging dream catchers on everything they own spouting buckets of bullshit hippy mysticism in all directions.


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (Nov 15, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> People who pick coyotes are boring, shallow twats, they attempt to compensate for this by hanging dream catchers on everything they own spouting buckets of bullshit hippy mysticism in all directions.


 
are you sure thats not the Native Americans on the reservation? (no offence in case any of you are NA)


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 15, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> People who pick coyotes are boring, shallow twats, they attempt to compensate for this by hanging dream catchers on everything they own spouting buckets of bullshit hippy mysticism in all directions.


 
But I am not a shallow hippy twat that spouts shaman fluff. D:
You wound me. QQ

I doubt it is possible for a black person to have "White guilt".

EDIT: There was that time that I was teaching a white person who discovered his black roots the medicinal properties of Fried chickin', Hot sauce, And Grape Kool-aid. :V
And the power to summon his inner negro spirit to run from the Pig-Demons. :V


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 15, 2010)

Shadowwolf said:


> Oh also, Zrcalo, taxidermists unite <3 Do you have a gallery with pics of your collection?



my FA and also my DA http://zrcalo-sveta.deviantart.com  but alot is missing as my old DA got bawwleted.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 15, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> my FA and also my DA http://zrcalo-sveta.deviantart.com  but alot is missing as my old DA got bawwleted.


 
Let me guess:


"BAWWW THOSE POR ANIMINIMALZZZ!!"

"YOU MONSTERR!!! I HOPE YOU BURN IN HELL FOR TAT!!!!11!!!111!!!1!!!one"


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 15, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Let me guess:
> 
> 
> "BAWWW THOSE POR ANIMINIMALZZZ!!"
> ...



that and I met a 12 year old on a pornsite and he reported me for "harassment". 
I was all... dude... you're fucking 12. 

BBBBBBAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWLLLEEETED


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 15, 2010)

The_Lightning_Fox said:


> are you sure thats not the Native Americans on the reservation? (no offence in case any of you are NA)



Wow, that's pretty offensive. You totally left out squandering government handouts on booze and huffing gas out of a sock. For shame :[ .



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> But I am not a shallow hippy twat that spouts shaman fluff. D:
> You wound me. QQ
> 
> I doubt it is possible for a black person to have "White guilt".
> ...



You know you're exempt from any sweeping generalizations I might make, also that's terrifying :V .


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (Nov 15, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Wow, that's pretty offensive. You totally left out squandering government handouts on booze and huffing gas out of a sock. For shame :[ .


 
I deplore what the colonist did to the Native Americans, and we should work to improve the conditions on the reservations. It was just an off-color comment of mine.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 15, 2010)

ch'yeah homie, out on da rez we injuns fight tha white man. y'all ****** up in dis hoe 'n chinks man 'n sandpeeps.

btw, last week I attended an anti-nazi rally in phoenix. google it.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 15, 2010)

The_Lightning_Fox said:


> I deplore what the colonist did to the Native Americans, and we should work to improve the conditions on the reservations. It was just an off-color comment of mine.


 
you're in phoenix too?


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (Nov 15, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> btw, last week I attended an anti-nazi rally in phoenix. google it.
> you're in phoenix too?





Cheers man! Just read up more on the Holocaust for school and god I (still) can't believe what happed. How can anyone be pro-nazi or neonazi?!

<--hence the location.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 15, 2010)

The_Lightning_Fox said:


> *I deplore what the colonist did to the Native Americans*, and we should work to improve the conditions on the reservations. It was just an off-color comment of mine.


 
PROTIP: Some of the Native tribes sold out their own people to keep their lands, others had assimilated into comminities in order to get protection from other enemy tribes that wanted to sell them out. :V



Whitenoise said:


> Wow, that's pretty offensive. You totally left out squandering government handouts on booze and huffing gas out of a sock. For shame :[ .
> 
> 
> 
> You know you're exempt from any sweeping generalizations I might make, also that's terrifying :V .


 
Maybe it is a pet peeve of mine, but when White people discover their native or black roots to to a Horny Ancestor and his addiction to black booty...or red-skinned wenches, they develop "white guilt".

I know several people like this.


You also forgot buying crack. :V


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 15, 2010)

The_Lightning_Fox said:


> hence the location.
> 
> Cheers man! Just read up more on the Holocaust for school and god I (still) can't believe what happed. How can anyone be pro-nazi or neonazi?!
> 
> <--hence the location.



where in phoenix are you? I'm in tempe/mesa border but spend alot of time in downtown phx.

aaallso.... why are you a motherfuckin' fox?


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (Nov 15, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> where in phoenix are you? I'm in tempe/mesa border but spend alot of time in downtown phx.
> 
> aaallso.... why are you a motherfuckin' fox?


 
Glendale 

 watch it! I'm a fox 1) because I feel that foxes reflect me 2) no I'm not a slut and 3) you look like some sort of fox yourself.


----------



## Trichloromethane (Nov 15, 2010)

Yes in real life I act exactly like a chloroalkane.


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 15, 2010)

The_Lightning_Fox said:


> Over near WestGate.
> 
> watch it! I'm a fox 1) because I feel that foxes reflect me 2) no I'm not a slut and 3) you look like some sort of fox yourself.



I'd be careful. Zrcalo's really cool, but she'll probably kill you, then make a puppet out of you, then rape the puppet.

Unless you're into that kind of thing...



Trichloromethane said:


> Yes in real life I act exactly like a chloroalkane.


 
So that's how you got me to sleep with you.


----------



## TheJewelKitten (Nov 15, 2010)

What would high-behind splintercats represent?

A splintercat is a fluffy kitten.

its *NOT* made out of wood. XD


----------



## Trichloromethane (Nov 15, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> So that's how you got me to sleep with you.


 
No, that was a combination of alcohol, rohypnol and Azaperone.
I'm surprised you remember.


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (Nov 15, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I'd be careful. Zrcalo's really cool, but she'll probably kill you, then make a puppet out of you, then rape the puppet.
> 
> Unless you're into that kind of thing...


 
let me think... _*NO.*_  and please I'd doubt she would kill me.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 15, 2010)

The_Lightning_Fox said:


> let me think... _*NO.*_  and please I'd doubt she would kill me.


 
She would.


----------



## Qoph (Nov 15, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Cats are lazy jerks who puke on your bed and bite you in the face when you're trying to sleep. You don't fool me Qoph, I know what you're all about :[ .


 
But I only do that when I'm drunk D:


----------



## Wyldfyre (Nov 15, 2010)

More often than not, yes.


----------



## zallens177 (Nov 15, 2010)

Geh.... I believe in most cases, yes.




Edit: Damn I got ninja'd!


----------



## Tycho (Nov 15, 2010)

zallens177 said:


> Geh.... I believe in most cases, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
what the fuck do you mean you got ninja'd, there are 5 fucking pages here and lots of posts that boil down to the same thing as your post


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 15, 2010)

Qoph said:


> But I only do that when I'm drunk D:



Cats can't hold their liquor, and they're mean drunks. Two more reasons they are the worst :[ .


----------



## Folflet (Nov 15, 2010)

Birds can hold their liquor. My grandpa lets his pet macaw sip his tequila and beer.


----------



## Branch (Nov 15, 2010)

im suckin' the fun out of this thread with this:

"Commonly named species were: fox or fox combinations (20.6%), wolf or wolf combinations (17.6%), dragon or dragon combinations (10%), or tiger or tiger combinations (6%). Collapsing across related species, the two most popular categories were varieties of canines (foxes, wolves, dogs) and felines (lions, tigers, domestic cats). These two groups account for more than three-quarters of those who named one or more nonhuman identity species."
_-Furries_ from A to Z (Anthropomorphism to Zoomporphism).
Gerbasi, Kathleen C; et al_. Society & Animals_, Sep2008, Vol. 16 Issue 3, p197-222, 26p

i also seem to remember something about a personality test (classic 16 square), and most of us are [introvert/other] personality types. correlation?


----------



## MelodyDragon (Nov 15, 2010)

How is being an introvert anything like being a furry?
Some people are not furrys and still introverts.
Other are not introverts but still furrys.


----------



## Deo (Nov 15, 2010)

Hahaha. My fursona is a tasmanian devil. What does this say about me, oh dendwelling internet-psychologists?


----------



## Willow (Nov 15, 2010)

MelodyDragon said:


> How is being an introvert anything like being a furry?
> Some people are not furrys and still introverts.
> Other are not introverts but still furrys.


 It's a stereotype. 



Deovacuus said:


> Hahaha. My fursona is a tasmanian devil. What does this say about me, oh dendwelling internet-psychologists?


You like to spin a lot :V


----------



## Branch (Nov 15, 2010)

i'm surprised i need to say this... correlation is not an equal sign between two traits or variables. there is no causation in correlation. *eyeroll*

tazmanian devil - you slip through the cracks that make science as a whole a wonderful jigsaw to be pieced together.


----------



## Deo (Nov 15, 2010)

Branch said:


> tazmanian devil - you slip through the cracks that make science as a whole a wonderful jigsaw to be pieced together.


TDFTD? Aka the only known strain of "contagious cancer"?


----------



## Branch (Nov 15, 2010)

im not sure how facial tumours factor in, but... yes?


----------



## Deo (Nov 15, 2010)

Branch said:


> tazmanian devil - you slip through the cracks that make science as a whole a wonderful jigsaw to be pieced together.


 I read that and thought "oh TDFTD slips through the cracks in science and is so far an usolved puzzle as to how the contagion came to be. This person is brilliant for knowing this about tasmanian devils!"


----------



## Shadowwolf (Nov 15, 2010)

Tasmanian devils are diiiiivine.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 15, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> Hahaha. My fursona is a tasmanian devil. What does this say about me, oh dendwelling internet-psychologists?


 
BLARGH RARGARGRGH.  That's what it says.


----------



## Deo (Nov 15, 2010)

Tycho said:


> BLARGH RARGARGRGH. That's what it says.



Yes. Yes that's what it says.


----------



## HeavyHoss (Nov 16, 2010)

Alright, you ready for this? Here's hoss's opinion..Yes, personality does have an influence to some extent, on certain individuals..It really depends on what one's original reason is for being in the fandom. Nobody just rolls a die and gets a random species 'assigned' to them. There's always a reason, however slight. 


As far as the stereotypes...Hehehe well here goes. (And again, just because it's a stereotype, doesn't mean EVERYONE matches it, or that it's even correct at all, coming from me.)

Avians- Generally very sociable/active/often indecisive
Canines- Loveable, friendly folks who tend to enjoy pleasing others and friendships.
Wolves(specifically)- Similar to Dogs, but often less sociable. Typically possess some desire to be noticed as an individual or 'loner'.
Felines- Individualists, often either seductive or evasive..like to be seen as clever or mysterious.
Equines(Yes, I'll even do my own species)- Usually a bit unstable mentally, they generally like to be seen as powerful, while still attaining some level of realisticness.(If that's even a word..lol)
Dragons- Power-hungry, like to be in control..overlording those around them with impossible/unquestionable odds.

There are several others, yes..but it's late here and I'm having trouble even seeing straight, so I'll leave it to the millions of other folks out there to fill in all the ones I missed.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 16, 2010)

HeavyHoss said:


> Alright, you ready for this? Here's hoss's opinion..Yes, personality does have an influence to some extent, on certain individuals..It really depends on what one's original reason is for being in the fandom. Nobody just rolls a die and gets a random species 'assigned' to them. There's always a reason, however slight.
> 
> 
> As far as the stereotypes...Hehehe well here goes. (And again, just because it's a stereotype, doesn't mean EVERYONE matches it, or that it's even correct at all, coming from me.)
> ...



I never got the "wolves = loners" thing, since wolves are pack animals. Wouldn't the exact opposite be true?


----------



## Vriska (Nov 16, 2010)

My fursona is a Pug, I like to be diffrent. And so far, I have not seen any pugs.



Heckler & Koch said:


> I never got the "wolves = loners" thing, since wolves are pack animals. Wouldn't the exact opposite be true?



They want to seem like loners and be all "cool" and shit.


----------



## KiloFox (Nov 16, 2010)

*I* picked mine to reflect my personality


----------



## KiloFox (Nov 16, 2010)

TishPug said:


> My fursona is a Pug, I like to be diffrent. And so far, I have not seen any pugs.
> 
> 
> 
> They want to seem like loners and be all "cool" and shit.



because of "lone Wolf" and all that BS


----------



## Deo (Nov 16, 2010)

HeavyHoss said:


> Avians- Generally very sociable/active/often indecisive
> Canines- Loveable, friendly folks who tend to enjoy pleasing others and friendships.
> Wolves(specifically)- Similar to Dogs, but often less sociable. Typically possess some desire to be noticed as an individual or 'loner'.
> Felines- Individualists, often either seductive or evasive..like to be seen as clever or mysterious.
> ...


NO.


*Foxes*-Sluts
*Huskies*- Unoriginal and tend to b defensive and whiny
*Other Dogs*- stupidly loyal, usually end up as white knights to huskies and foxes
*Wolves*- This is the default species of furries. EVERYTHING is a fucking wolf or wolf hybrid. Whiny, attentionwhoring, hgboxing, social rejects.They also due to social rejection tend to be self dubbed "lone wolves". They are also Wolfaboos.
*Hybirds*- those of you who couldn't make up your mind, thought a spaggleish creature would make you an original special snowflake, or decided to cross a species with a wolf.
*Avians-* egotistical obtinate
*Large Cats*- Self aggrandized assholes. Individualists, try to hard to be seen as powerful and lithe.
*House cats*- Individualistic, laid back, self important oportunists
*Equines*- Always mentally unstable, have _huge_ penis complexes, this species is the defult for sickfuck furries
*Dragons*- godmodding holier than thou assholes who overtake conversations and try to boost their egos by posting quasi-intelligent things online
*Marsupials-* wierdos who are just damn mean for no reason
*Rabbits*- Sex addicts, also common to have foot fetishes
*Kangaroos*- foot fetishists


----------



## Vriska (Nov 16, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> NO.
> 
> 
> *Foxes*-Sluts
> ...


 This is so true it brings a tear to my eye.


----------



## Deo (Nov 16, 2010)

TishPug said:


> This is so true it brings a tear to my eye.



THIS IS HOW IT SHOULD BE. WEEP, WEEP FOR ME. YOUR TEARS... well, Liar can tell you what I do with FAF members' tears.


----------



## Coyotez (Nov 16, 2010)

Does for me. I'm sneaky, silent, on the watch and I can hear and smell a bit better than most people. I can also sprint for a good bit before going exhausted.


----------



## Vriska (Nov 16, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> THIS IS HOW IT SHOULD BE. WEEP, WEEP FOR ME. YOUR TEARS... well, Liar can tell you what I do with FAF members' tears.


 
My tears taste sour. Sorry.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 16, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> THIS IS HOW IT SHOULD BE. WEEP, WEEP FOR ME. YOUR TEARS... well, Liar can tell you what I do with FAF members' tears.


 
*rocks back and forth* So much crying ;~;


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 16, 2010)

The_Lightning_Fox said:


> let me think... _*NO.*_  and please I'd doubt she would kill me.


 
I wouldnt kill you. I'd stalk you and drive you to kill yourself.
we should hang out sometime.
I lurk first fridays in a fursuit. always. always.

oooh you should check out my gallery too. I've got a space over in the back of the longhouse near conspire.


----------



## Deo (Nov 16, 2010)

Coyotez said:


> Does for me. I'm sneaky, silent, on the watch and I can hear and smell a bit better than most people. I can also sprint for a good bit before going exhausted.


What you have just described, the feeling that you have superior senses than others, is a typical sign of schizophrenia. Furries, you are human. Please understand that if you think you are an animal, or have animal abilities, that you are delusional.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 16, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> NO.
> 
> 
> *Foxes*- The most awesome animals in existence and anyone who disagrees is a filthy liar who is jealous.
> ...



There you go. I fixed it for you. Now it is 100% true!


----------



## Bir (Nov 16, 2010)

Foxes: Degraded by the stupid sluts that flash their vaginas and penises everywhere all up in everyone's faces so they can't see the awesome foxes in the distance. 

Fix'd: There are /some/ flasher-foxes that are cool.


----------



## Deo (Nov 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> There you go. I fixed it for you. Now it is 100% true!


 
No, you are a slut. All foxes are sluts who generally start out bi, then realize the fandumb has no women and will then take whatever they can get.
I am sorry Bir.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 16, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> No, you are a slut. All foxes are sluts who generally start out bi, then realize the fandumb has no women and will then take whatever they can get.
> I am sorry Bir.


 How come everyone thinks I'm bi...

And foxes are not sluts. Damnit I hate that furry stereotype so much.


----------



## Deo (Nov 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How come everyone thinks I'm bi...


It may be because of your rapturous idolatry of phallic symbols. Like foxes. Since all foxes are sluts. It's alright though, as a marsupial I am damn mean for no reason.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 16, 2010)

Coyotez said:


> Does for me. I'm sneaky, silent, on the watch and I can hear and smell a bit better than most people. I can also sprint for a good bit before going exhausted.


 
For the Species Stereotype, Coyotes are psuedo-spiritual asshats.
This usually applies to white people with the "White guilt" syndrome.



Heckler & Koch said:


> How come everyone thinks I'm bi...
> 
> And foxes are not sluts. Damnit I hate that furry stereotype so much.


 
Because you are a fox.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 16, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> For the Species Stereotype, Coyotes are psuedo-spiritual asshats.
> This usually applies to white people with the "White guilt" syndrome.
> 
> 
> ...



But clearly my "species" tag reads "Human". >=[

Also in all honesty it seems like people who say "I picked X species for Y reasons" like the guy you quoted just kinda make things up that they feel fit their animal of choice. For example, everything he said (Good sense of smell and hearing, fast, etc) can be linked to most animals.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But clearly my "species" tag reads "Human". >=[
> 
> Also in all honesty it seems like people who say "I picked X species for Y reasons" like the guy you quoted just kinda make things up that they feel fit their animal of choice. For example, everything he said (Good sense of smell and hearing, fast, etc) can be linked to most animals.



Like pigs or monkeys. :V

My acute senses are a product of my enviroment. You have to be aware a lot of the time when you are walking down a dark street. :V
I don't like having a good sense of smell. People in the library stink. :V


----------



## Deo (Nov 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But clearly my "species" tag reads "Human". >=[
> 
> Also in all honesty it seems like people who say "I picked X species for Y reasons" like the guy you quoted just kinda make things up that they feel fit their animal of choice. For example, everything he said (Good sense of smell and hearing, fast, etc) can be linked to most animals.



Or it can be linked that he is phsychotic and is a psuedo-spiritual asshat raping the native american culture to it's last breath.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 16, 2010)

As a chimera am I trying to hard to be original


perhaps i actually know the answer to this


----------



## Mentova (Nov 16, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Like pigs or monkeys. :V
> 
> My acute senses are a product of my enviroment. You have to be aware a lot of the time when you are walking down a dark street. :V
> I don't like having a good sense of smell. People in the library stink. :V


Odds are you don't have an above average sense of smell. It's probably just the stank of library people.



Deovacuus said:


> Or it can be linked that he is phsychotic and  is a psuedo-spiritual asshat raping the native american culture to it's  last breath.


 
Or this. The small percentage of Native American in me is crying right now.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Or this. The small percentage of Native American in me is crying right now.


 
As a Half native representative of this forum, may I punch him?


----------



## Mentova (Nov 16, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> As a Half native representative of this forum, may I punch him?


 Yes, yes you can.

I guess it all boils down to: No, fursona species choices are not truly based off of your personality and who you are 99% of the time. If they are, they are based off of furry fandom stereotypes (Only the dragon one is true. My god I have met so many crazy ones) or the raping of spirituality in other cultures. :V


----------



## Deo (Nov 16, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> As a Half native representative of this forum, may I punch him?



Please do. 
[video=youtube;Y_at9dOElQk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_at9dOElQk&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes, yes you can.
> 
> I guess it all boils down to: No, fursona species choices are not truly based off of your personality and who you are 99% of the time. If they are, they are based off of furry fandom stereotypes (Only the dragon one is true. My god I have met so many crazy ones) or the raping of spirituality in other cultures. :V


 
Special Snowflake syndrome is so much fun! :V


----------



## Bir (Nov 16, 2010)

Well fine. I guess I'll be a werefox. It seems like all the crazy-good artists are werewolves, so why not?


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 16, 2010)

Bir said:


> Well fine. I guess I'll be a werefox. It seems like all the crazy-good artists are werewolves, so why not?


 
So you go out at night and commit deviant attrocities?!

Good lord!
Where's my revolver full of silver bullets!!?


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 16, 2010)

Bir said:


> Well fine. I guess I'll be a werefox. It seems like all the crazy-good artists are werewolves, so why not?


 
You're not a generic red fox, though. Generic red foxes are sluts imo, the rest are desperately attempting to avoid that stereotype.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 16, 2010)

haha... foxes... 
fuck you I'm a jackal.

I suppose I should become a vampire werejackalope that's also a transformer.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 16, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> Please do.
> [video=youtube;Y_at9dOElQk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_at9dOElQk&feature=related[/video]


 
and they're dressed up in animal suits.

disney; racist and furry?


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 16, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> haha... foxes...
> fuck you I'm a jackal.
> 
> I suppose I should become a vampire werejackalope that's also a transformer.


 
Jackals are cool. When I was first interested in the furry fandom, I was a jackal. And my username was MagicalJackal.


----------



## Deo (Nov 16, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> and they're dressed up in animal suits.
> 
> disney; racist and furry?



yes.


----------



## Willow (Nov 16, 2010)

Liar said:


> As a chimera am I trying to hard to be original
> 
> 
> perhaps i actually know the answer to this


 Well, some people choose to be chimeras, or original species to gloat about how original they are. Which they feel gives them the right to be elitist. 

Not true for everyone though. 

Also, rabbits are usually sluttier than foxes.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 16, 2010)

How do most of these furry stereotypes start anyways? It's one of the things about the furry fandom that I've always wondered...


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 16, 2010)

Willow said:


> Well, some people choose to be chimeras, or original species to gloat about how original they are. Which they feel gives them the right to be elitist.
> 
> Not true for everyone though.
> 
> Also, rabbits are usually sluttier than foxes.


 
I went with them because apparently no one likes plain old lions :<


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I never got the "wolves = loners" thing, since wolves are pack animals. Wouldn't the exact opposite be true?


 
It has nothing to do with wolves, it has to do with the "lone wolf". The idea was used to describe someone who was tragically separated from their group/family/people. A tough, vicious social animal left separated and on their own.

Of course, furries are commonly retarded and think all wolves are lone wolves, because lone wolves are a concept they wish they were cool enough to fit.


----------



## sunandshadow (Nov 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How do most of these furry stereotypes start anyways? It's one of the things about the furry fandom that I've always wondered...


 Stereotypes about various species of animals having particular personalities and foibles are WAY older than the fandom; three thousand years ago people were already using animals for names, totems, and insults.  As far back as writing exists, there are written records of people calling each other pig, son of a dog, sheep-fucker, stubborn as an ass, uglier than a camel, and all that.  Also compliments - eyes like a doe's, hair like lambs' wool, crafty as a fox, strong as an ox.  Around the world animals have had roles in folklore and symbolism which associate that animal with a particular personality trait or abstract quality.

Rabbits for example are a symbol of fertility and lust (based on humans observing them mating energetically in spring, and the litters of babies that soon follow), and rabbits are also a symbol of that desire getting them into trouble because they are one of the animals most commonly caught in snares and found raiding gardens.  From there  it seemed appropriate to people to analogize a woman's genitalia (particularly the pubic fur) as rabbit-like, and that's where the word 'cunt' comes from (derived from coney).


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Nov 16, 2010)

I created Jared, who lived on paper at first but I grew attached to him and kind of adopted him as part of me. I probably sound crazy here.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 16, 2010)

sunandshadow said:


> Stereotypes about various species of animals having particular personalities and foibles are WAY older than the fandom; three thousand years ago people were already using animals for names, totems, and insults.  As far back as writing exists, there are written records of people calling each other pig, son of a dog, sheep-fucker, stubborn as an ass, uglier than a camel, and all that.  Also compliments - eyes like a doe's, hair like lambs' wool, crafty as a fox, strong as an ox.  Around the world animals have had roles in folklore and symbolism which associate that animal with a particular personality trait or abstract quality.
> 
> Rabbits for example are a symbol of fertility and lust (based on humans observing them mating energetically in spring, and the litters of babies that soon follow), and rabbits are also a symbol of that desire getting them into trouble because they are one of the animals most commonly caught in snares and found raiding gardens.  From there  it seemed appropriate to people to analogize a woman's genitalia (particularly the pubic fur) as rabbit-like, and that's where the word 'cunt' comes from (derived from coney).


 I was talking more about the furry fandom centric ones, such as foxes being sluts, dragons being crazy assholes, etc.


----------



## Deo (Nov 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I was talking more about the furry fandom centric ones, such as foxes being sluts, dragons being crazy assholes, etc.



They started because furries.
BECAUSE FURRIES.

That and furries tend to 'join' a species based on these too. It's like a deep black hole. Sickfuck furry joins the horses because they have a mindset more like his own, while someone with a horse fursona who is not a sickfuck leaves that group and changes species. And typically foxes choose to be foxes because they see that other foxes are yiffytastic.


----------



## sunandshadow (Nov 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I was talking more about the furry fandom centric ones, such as foxes being sluts, dragons being crazy assholes, etc.


 But, it's closely related.  Fox is a term for slang term for an attractive person; people who want to be wanted (less tactfully, sluts) understand that being a fox will get them what they want.  Dragons are reputed to be greedy, tyrannical and unashamed to be so, so that attracts people who want to act like assholes.  (On the other hand, dragons are also reputed to be patient, in tune with nature and magic, have invulnerable armor and the freedom of the skies, and have mothering instincts toward their eggs and hatchlings; that's what people are going for when they pick a cute dragon rather than an ass-kicking one.


----------



## jcfynx (Nov 16, 2010)

I am making a new tasmanian devil furry. ^_^


----------



## Jesie (Nov 16, 2010)

Deo will be angry. Or proud. Hard to tell...


----------



## Deo (Nov 16, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Deo will be angry. Or proud. Hard to tell...



I relly don't care on this one. LOL. I don't own tassie devils, and the more people know of them perhaps the more support we can get t find a cure for tasmanian devil facial tumor disease and keep them from going extinct.

Jcfynx may you go forth and raeg.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 17, 2010)

Quinn started out as a hyooman, then he turned into a demon posessed emo, then he turned into a vampire, then he turned into a dragon/dog, then he turned into a dog, then he turned into a wolf, then he turned into a jackal, and now he's a skinwalker jackal. 

but he's not my fursona because it would creep me out if he was. so instead I made zee, the god of his realm and I torture him and make him eat his own hand. 

anyway. um. jackals.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 17, 2010)

I tend to separate species as having two stereotypes when translated into a fursona. They are the stereotypes based on actual observable traits on the animal that can translate into people, and then there are the attached ones attached only because a majority of the people choosing that critter tend to have those traits. In that way a fursona can be a good reflection of a person's personality if you pick up on the distinction of "Is it to reflect something innate that is real about the person" or does it reflect some "innate desire to be what they are not?".

That's as deep as I am going to go. If a species choice reflects personality...it is most strong a reflection if the person chose it as something that reflects something they are, instead of something they are not.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 17, 2010)

What's the kangaroo personality? I don't think it represent's mine at all. I just like how they look.

Also, no, I do not have a foot fetish. No, I didn't pick a Kangaroo because I have a foot fetish - I just like how they look. (I liked the *EARS* and the *TAIL* more than the foot. :B) And no I don't have a pouch, either - Try sticking our hand in my pouch, then I'll probably give you an indian burn because you stuck your hand in my pockets or are trying to find the pouch that just about every male has. (Kangaroo males don't have pouches - Thylacine males, however, do, but it wasn't as big as the feminine pouch was.)


----------



## Deo (Nov 17, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> No, I didn't pick a Kangaroo because I have a foot fetish


LIES. Rabbits and kangaroos have inflation and feet fetishes.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 17, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> LIES. Rabbits and kangaroos have inflation and feet fetishes.


 
I was about to totally agree until I realized that Ticon is a kangaroo now.


----------



## Deo (Nov 17, 2010)

Liar said:


> I was about to totally agree until I realized that Ticon is a kangaroo now.



We knew her well, 
â™«Oh Danny boy, the pipes, the pipes are calling
From glen to glen, and down the mountain side
The summer's gone, and all the flowers are dying
'Tis you, 'tis you must go and I must bide.â™«


----------



## mystery_penguin (Nov 17, 2010)

Dragons make the best macro art.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 17, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> Dragons make the best macro art.


 
This post is bad and you should feel bad.

Apparently there aren't a lot of chimeras, but DEMON LIONS seem to be everywhere :1


----------



## Qoph (Nov 17, 2010)

I haven't met many rabbits but a lot of them are into weird shit.  Same with dragons.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 17, 2010)

Qoph said:


> I haven't met many rabbits but a lot of them are into weird shit.  Same with dragons.


 I think it's safe to assume that dragon fursona furries are to be avoided at all costs.


----------



## Qoph (Nov 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I think it's safe to assume that dragon fursona furries are to be avoided at all costs.


 
Wanna watch out for foxes too, you never know how far them bugs can jump.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 17, 2010)

Qoph said:


> Wanna watch out for foxes too, you never know how far them bugs can jump.


 Yeah, gotta watch out for those sluttly little bastards too. I hear they'll do anything for $5. _Anything..._


----------



## jcfynx (Nov 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yeah, gotta watch out for those sluttly little bastards too. I hear they'll do anything for $5. _Anything..._


 
That's funny, I don't recall you ever asking for money.

Huh.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I think it's safe to assume that dragon fursona furries are to be avoided at all costs.


 
Well not all of them. I"m a dragon furry but I'm not one of those wierdo dragons. Please don't avoid me cuz I'm a dragon QQ


----------



## Mentova (Nov 17, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Well not all of them. I"m a dragon furry but I'm not one of those wierdo dragons. Please don't avoid me cuz I'm a dragon QQ


 You're one of the few exceptions, just like you shouldn't avoid me because of slutfoxes!

...if you avoid what I said earlier. :V


----------



## Jesie (Nov 18, 2010)

Plus Trp, you're a Eastern dragon. Those are not the batshit crazy ones.

Only the Western dragons are loony.


----------



## TDK (Nov 18, 2010)

Ugh slutfoxes. The sterotype that never fails.

[size=-10]Note: I started out in the fandom as a fox :B[/size]


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 19, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> LIES. Rabbits and kangaroos have inflation and feet fetishes.


 
Nope - No foot fetish here. Kangaroo feet are actually pretty damned ugly which is why everyone designs them like cartoon paws. 

...wait, Inflatation? o-O how does *that* fit in? Are you basing the entire species off of one or two furs you know with an inflation fetish?


----------



## Deo (Nov 19, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> ...wait, Inflatation? o-O how does *that* fit in? Are you basing the entire species off of one or two furs you know with an inflation fetish?


Oz Kangaroo has like a thousand fanbois with a thousand kangaroo fursonas and a thousand foot/inflation fetishes among them.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 19, 2010)

TDK said:


> Ugh slutfoxes. The sterotype that never fails.
> 
> [size=-10]Note: I started out in the fandom as a fox :B[/size]


 
Okay so I must be looking in the wrong places. I have only seen one actual slutfox. The rest of the time it's a female or someone that jokes about it in a tongue and cheek manner. 
Since I've joined I've had the impression that Huskies are the new sluts.


----------



## PATROL (Nov 19, 2010)

Fay V said:


> Okay so I must be looking in the wrong places. I have only seen one actual slutfox. The rest of the time it's a female or someone that jokes about it in a tongue and cheek manner.
> Since I've joined I've had the impression that Huskies are the new sluts.


Nah... Maybe just high on the list but Who always gets raped?


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Nov 19, 2010)

What about dingos? I chose that because it doesn't register many hits on furry websites, as opposed to rabbits, foxes and wolves 
Nothing to do with personality though


----------



## Tycho (Nov 19, 2010)

DingoWolfAU said:


> What about dingos?


 
Dingoes: just like wolves but with a ridiculous Australian accent



Fay V said:


> Since I've joined I've had the impression that Huskies are the new sluts.



They're not as bottom-y as foxes though.  They're switch sluts.  :V


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 19, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> Oz Kangaroo has like a thousand fanbois with a thousand kangaroo fursonas and a thousand foot/inflation fetishes among them.


 

oh. Doesn't seem like I'm one of them then. Maybe that shows that I don't have a foot fetish?


----------



## CrazedPorcupine (Nov 19, 2010)

so wait where do Porcupines fall on the list of what they have or how Common they are?


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 19, 2010)

CrazedPorcupine said:


> so wait where do Porcupines fall on the list of what they have or how Common they are?


 
Hm. They make me think that you've seen or dealt with one before and realize how awesome they are.


----------



## Kiing (Nov 20, 2010)

Well, then what's the sterotype for arctic animals, more specifically arctic wolves?


----------



## CrazedPorcupine (Nov 20, 2010)

Liar said:


> Hm. They make me think that you've seen or dealt with one before and realize how awesome they are.


 
I haven't actually dealt with a porcupine but I actually used to style my hair so that people said I looked like a porcupine/hedgehog and both of those creatures can get really defensive when threatened so I thought it was a good fit for me.


----------



## Jesie (Nov 20, 2010)

Kiing said:


> Well, then what's the sterotype for arctic animals, more specifically arctic wolves?


 

It's a fucking wolf. Just because it can stand in snow for long periods of time don't make it special.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 20, 2010)

Jesie said:


> It's a fucking wolf. Just because it can stand in snow for long periods of time don't make it special.


 
It's worse actually. Because all wolves are white, black, or gray amirite?

Edit: except willow


----------



## Willow (Nov 20, 2010)

Jesie said:


> It's a fucking wolf. Just because it can stand in snow for long periods of time don't make it special.


 I r speshul wulf?


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 20, 2010)

Dammit Willow, stop making it so I have to edit my posts about unoriginal wolves >:c


----------



## Kiing (Nov 20, 2010)

Jesie said:


> It's a fucking wolf.


 Good observation, I never said it wasn't.


----------



## ShadowWhiteWolf (Nov 20, 2010)

Ummmm....no.


----------



## Willow (Nov 20, 2010)

Liar said:


> Dammit Willow, stop making it so I have to edit my posts about unoriginal wolves >:c


 Okay then ._.


----------



## Jesie (Nov 20, 2010)

Willow said:


> I r speshul wulf?


 
It says on your info you're a little boy, so no, you're not a _speshul little wolfy snowflake._


----------



## Willow (Nov 20, 2010)

Jesie said:


> It says on your info you're a little boy, so no, your not a _speshul little wolfy snowflake._


 Why must you ruin my fun |:c


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 20, 2010)

ShadowWhiteWolf said:


> Ummmm....no.


 yes
you have a bias


Willow said:


> Okay then ._.


 I mean it *shakes...paw-claw-fist-thing*


----------



## Random_Observer (Nov 20, 2010)

What kind of Question is OP's. Half of the time furries don't even know enough about the animal to even make that kind of informed decision. It's all fantasy bullshit.

Hell, I've seen "snow leopards" that hail from texas and have likely never even experienced a chilly breeze.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 20, 2010)

Jesie said:


> It says on your info you're a little boy, so no, you're not a _speshul little wolfy snowflake._


 
Yes he/she is, he/she is a speshul little boy wolfy snowflake I shit you not, as your sig says.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 20, 2010)

Kiing said:


> Well, then what's the sterotype for arctic animals, more specifically arctic wolves?


 
I've seen polar bears mixed in with fatfurs. 

STrange though you'd think they'd be loved by people who like webbed paws.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 20, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> I've seen polar bears mixed in with fatfurs.


 Bears in general seem to have some sort of fat and/or muscle fetish.

I guess it makes sense, but still :1


----------



## Sigilgoat (Nov 20, 2010)

I am a fat goat and a fat human OuO


----------



## JimmyFox (Nov 20, 2010)

Fox is just what I've been called since I was like 10, probably on the count of how much trouble I could get in and then be cute to fox my way out of it. Whatever the reason I don't exactly know but people are drawn to certain animals. Why they pick that animal is one of those questions that are better left at a question, because it really doesn't matter. no offense OP =^_^=


----------



## Springwater June (Nov 21, 2010)

Maybe...but I am fast, seemingly aloof, but really silly and affectionate.


----------



## Foxridley (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm a fox cuz I like foxes. I feel awakward about sluttyness.
I have plenty of booksmarts but am not particularly witty.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Nov 24, 2010)

Of course it represents my personality. If it didn't then why would I have chose it?


----------



## Mentova (Nov 24, 2010)

Leafblower29 said:


> Of course it represents my personality. If it didn't then why would I have chose it?


 Because you like wolves? :V


----------



## Demolockte (Nov 24, 2010)

yes, i am a badger because it is perpendicular to my personality


----------



## Leafblower29 (Nov 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Because you like wolves? :V


 
Well there would have to be a reason to like them, and when I connect the dots it always ends up to personality. Of course I can't speak for others on this.


----------



## NovaMetatail (Nov 25, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Plus Trp, you're a Eastern dragon. Those are not the batshit crazy ones.
> 
> Only the Western dragons are loony.


 
YES...I can say this from first hand experience!



As for stereotypes:

*Avians: *Usually sociable but weird.
*Foxes: *Foxes tend to vary. 
*Wolves: *Usually a little bit silly and loners. More like you'd expect coyotes to be.
*Coyotes: *Spiritual, usually with a mischievous/perverted nature.
*Equines: *Calmer than most other furries. More patient and gentle, but take a while to warm up to others.
*Domestic Cats: *They vary, but they are usually a bit selfish and stubborn. 
*Tigers: *Masculine and domineering. Usually masculine even if female.
*Cheetahs: *Cheetahs are a little conceited and apparence focused. 
*Kangaroos: *Usually motherly even if male. Loving and friendly.
*Dogs: *Very good friends. Most don't tend to take sides.
*Dolphins/Whales: *Fun-loving and silly. A bit perverted.
*Western Dragons: *Quirky and moody. Wise and benevolent one minute, burning down villages the next.
*Eastern Dragons: *Calmer and more benevolent than western dragons. Usually weaker inside and more sensitive. 
*Kitsunes: *Flirtatious and playful. Sense of humor.
*Reptiles: *Usually pretty nice, fairly quiet people, based on the alligators I have met. Not entirely comfortable socially.
*Raccoons: *Silly and cute, but can also have a "bitchy" side.
*Squirrels: *Bouncy, energetic, and playful.


-Nova


----------



## misch (Nov 25, 2010)

my 'sona has no real species or anything besides being just 'some dog thing' does that mean i have no personality :[


----------



## NovaMetatail (Nov 25, 2010)

misch said:


> my 'sona has no real species or anything besides being just 'some dog thing' does that mean i have no personality :[




No. Just either indecisive, or too complex for a fursona.


-Nova


----------



## LaughingDove (Nov 25, 2010)

You forgot shiny things. Dragons like shiny things. My 'main' persona (which rarely gets used around actual furries) is a dove, but my alt, Cree, is a batshit crazy dragon. Nova's assesment for me: A+


----------



## NovaMetatail (Nov 25, 2010)

LaughingDove said:


> You forgot shiny things. Dragons like shiny things. My 'main' persona (which rarely gets used around actual furries) is a dove, but my alt, Cree, is a batshit crazy dragon. Nova's assesment for me: A+


 

Agreed! Shiny things too. That's a good assessment for me too.


-Nova


----------



## Mentova (Nov 25, 2010)

So what's the species for normal people? :V


----------



## LaughingDove (Nov 25, 2010)

I'd say dog, horse or barbary dove. There's something about the mindset of domesticated creatures that resonates with people, whatever the differences. Mostly because selective breeding intuitively picks out animals with qualities humans like--including likability.

_This post was written under the influence of "Caramelldansan". The author takes no responsibility for sounding like a hyperactive moron._


----------



## Slyck (Nov 25, 2010)

Humans, of the same species, and I don't want anyone playing the race card here, have vastly different personalities so I don't see why it would.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 25, 2010)

Foxridley said:


> I'm a fox cuz I like foxes. I feel awakward about sluttyness.
> I have plenty of booksmarts but am not particularly witty.



The correct thing to say would be "My fursona is a fox" not "I am a fox" because you are not a fox, you are human. :v


----------



## doublezingo (Nov 25, 2010)

Personally I associate with turkeys and rats, but people think I'd fit better as a wolf.
Not a sparklewolfie who has smexxy adventures. Rather, crabby no bullshit get out of my territory kind of wolf.

I don't know.


----------



## Grendel (Nov 25, 2010)

Demolockte said:


> yes, i am a badger because it is *perpendicular* to my personality


 
*à² _à² *

*PERPENDICULAR:*
_*â€“adjective *_
1. vertical; straight up and down; upright. 
2. _Geometry _. meeting a given line or surface at right angles. 
3. maintaining a standing or upright position; standing up. 
4. having a sharp pitch or slope; steep. 



Leafblower29 said:


> Of course it represents my personality. If it didn't then why would I have chose it?


So you chose a generic wolf to fit your mediocrity?




NovaMetatail said:


> As for stereotypes:
> 
> *Avians: *Usually sociable but weird.
> *Foxes: *Foxes tend to vary.
> ...



I like this one below better.



Deovacuus said:


> *Foxes*-Sluts
> *Huskies*- Unoriginal and tend to b defensive and whiny
> *Other Dogs*- stupidly loyal, usually end up as white knights to huskies and foxes
> *Wolves*- This is the default species of furries. EVERYTHING is a fuckng wolf or wolf hybrid. Whiny, attentionwhoring, hgboxing, social rejects. They play into their delusions that wolves are "loners" and generally have no idea about wolves, but believe themselves to be experts for reading a wiki page on them.
> ...


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Nov 26, 2010)

I think fursonas and personalites aren't linked, but I know a lot of other people who believe certain species act similarly. I've heard a lot of "You're a fox? Good, I need a good sub. All foxes are sub. Just like rabbits.. heh >:9"

I've had someone tell me, "Why did you even make a fursona if you're not into yiffing? Having a fursona insinuates you want something" :/


----------



## Tycho (Nov 26, 2010)

My character (fuck that fursona shit) is a puma (or cougar, or mountain lion, w/e you want to call it) because... I like pumas.

No psychology to it.  I like pumas.  I think they are elegant, powerful, intelligent and beautiful creatures.  Also, they sometimes eat people here in the Western US, which makes me giggle.  Habitat encroachment's a bitch, huh?


----------



## jcfynx (Nov 26, 2010)

Tycho said:


> My character (fuck that fursona shit) is a puma (or cougar, or mountain lion, w/e you want to call it) because... I like pumas.
> 
> No psychology to it.  I like pumas.  I think they are elegant, powerful, intelligent and beautiful creatures.  Also, they sometimes eat people here in the Western US, which makes me giggle.  Habitat encroachment's a bitch, huh?


 
Heh, I like big strong kittys...I was just playing Kung Fu Panda for X-Bawks with my nephew and Tai Lung was so hot. 

Maybe we should talk. :3c


----------



## Kawaburd (Nov 26, 2010)

To a degree, at least if they've been in the fandom for awhile.  The 'ooh look at me I'm a sparklewuff!' ones seem to realize just how stupid they look after a year or 2 and choose something more fitting.  That being said...

Gryphon:  Insane in the membraaaaaane~  Like all stereotypes I've met exceptions but we're generally the bizarro freaks in a crowd.  A few years back you also saw A LOT of bias towards fantasy art, spirituality (both real and fluffy), and an epic, physics-defying majority of... _females?!_  And we ain't talking traps either.  Probably due to a lot of crossover into the overall fantasy crowd.  Hey, just goin' with what I know best. ;p


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Nov 26, 2010)

I've only ever met one dommy type fox in my 6 years in this fandom.
Only one dragon that wasn't crazy or drama-filled
Hybrids were always different. 
I know only one subby Tiger
Wolves, are pretty generic, and seem to let drama run their lives
Everything else people have described about species is usually right. lol
Avians I don't know enough to say anything. Same with reptiles.

I identify as Tiger and I'm dominant, a logical thinker, and fucking hate drama.


----------



## Oovie (Nov 26, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> *Avians-* egotistical obtinate


I'm pinning the blame on furries for that! Everyone is practically mammal so we're already a minority to be picked on (ahah-hah bird, should have been a fox), and we're always put down with some poultry food joke. Hurr hurr real funny,  you assholes. If you think I'm going to be your chicken dinner then come at me, and I'll turn you into a bloody throw rug to warm my cold scaly feet!

But hey, if you're put in that situation you'd get defensive as well, and look at what makes you better than the rest of the meager species. This is where our egotistical side comes in, because we're _so *much* better_ than you all as it is!

*Begins sobbing into shoulder* I wasn't always this way, all I wanted to do was be friends, but they wanted me to be their damn *DINNER*! *Cry's like Dexter's father from Dexter's Laboratory*


----------



## Werevixen (Nov 26, 2010)

My persona's a Crux, does that mean I don't exist and ontop of that am mentally unstable?

_Shush_


----------



## 9livesbunny (Nov 28, 2010)

I think we do choose a fursona based on how we "perceive" the qualities of the animal that we are interested in. Keep in mind that we are humans, and therefore we are "humanizing" our choices. We know some of the stereotypical attributes of animals, and we find a way to "relate" to that.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 28, 2010)

I still think some of you are severely overlooking things here. I'm sure most people just go with whatever their favorite animal is, if they relate to it's "traits" or not.

Sure, there are examples that say otherwise but I'm sure the majority just go "Hey, foxes are cool and my favorite animal. I'll make a fox character!".


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I still think some of you are severely overlooking things here. I'm sure most people just go with whatever their favorite animal is, if they relate to it's "traits" or not.
> 
> Sure, there are examples that say otherwise but I'm sure the majority just go "Hey, foxes are cool and my favorite animal. I'll make a fox character!".


 
actually I had the exact opposite happen to me... I was always "foxes are dumb, dogs are dumb, wolves are dumb." then I joined the fandumb and saw hawt foxes and was all "foxes are sweet"..

furry media invades the mind on a subconscious level and invades our minds, brainwashing us into fapping to animal people porn.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I still think some of you are severely overlooking things here. I'm sure most people just go with whatever their favorite animal is, if they relate to it's "traits" or not.
> 
> Sure, there are examples that say otherwise but I'm sure the majority just go "Hey, foxes are cool and my favorite animal. I'll make a fox character!".


 
That's why I'm a kangaroo.  Do you think I'm some wannabe Australian?  

Also I'm still wodnering how having a kangaroo makes you an inflation fetishist...I've only seen *one* and that was after being linked by someone in this thread. I've seen just as many inflation obsessed dragons, wolves, squirrels, mice, crocodiles....


----------



## Mentova (Dec 1, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> That's why I'm a kangaroo.  Do you think I'm some wannabe Australian?
> 
> Also I'm still wodnering how having a kangaroo makes you an inflation fetishist...I've only seen *one* and that was after being linked by someone in this thread. I've seen just as many inflation obsessed dragons, wolves, squirrels, mice, crocodiles....


 The same reason all fox furries are apparently sluts.

Furries make weird sexual stereotypes based on internet roleplay characters because they have nothing better to do. :V


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 1, 2010)

NovaMetatail said:


> As for stereotypes:
> 
> *Avians: *oddballs
> *Foxes: *Virgins pretending to be sluts and can be found in IRC chats whoring themselves for type-sex
> ...



More apt description.

EDIT: Added 2


----------



## Tuss (Dec 1, 2010)

I chose a dragon hybrid because I like dragons, and I like fluffy things. She's made to fit me, I'm not made to fit her.



> *Eastern Dragons: *Know-it-alls
> *Domestic Cats: * Lazy, attention whoring, arrogant bastards.



Yep. I'll go with that, fits me pretty well. Seeming as she's a mix between the two.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The same reason all fox furries are apparently sluts.
> 
> Furries make weird sexual stereotypes based on internet roleplay characters because they have nothing better to do. :V


 
Yep, apparently so. The funny thing is how often thos stereotypes fail.


----------



## Grendel (Dec 2, 2010)

What are boars and wild pigs?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 4, 2010)

Grendel said:


> What are boars and wild pigs?


 
I've not seen any of those yet outside of Zho's gallery.


----------



## ThisisGabe (Dec 4, 2010)

Sure, or facial structure.

Is that stuff true, in general yes. Although I can't tell you how many SENSITIVE dragons I've run into... it completely opposes EVERYTHING that makes a dragon.


----------



## Penumbra Noct (Dec 4, 2010)

Probably channeling _How to Train Your Dragon_..Which admittedly was completely amazing.


----------



## Braux (Dec 4, 2010)

I'd say no, it might be someones favorite species, or people might choose said species because they think it reflects their personality. Its just a simple matter of choice, I picked mine because of both.



Heckler & Koch said:


> So what's the species for normal people? :V


 
Human


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 5, 2010)

My fursona is human. What does it meeeeeeean?


----------



## Wolf Fairy (Dec 5, 2010)

Maybe, maybe not. Actually no. When you're young and you pick your favorite animal, you never check the way it behaves, you just think it's cool.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 5, 2010)

Penumbra Noct said:


> Probably channeling _How to Train Your Dragon_..Which admittedly was completely amazing.



I don't get what this has to do with the topic, am I missing something somewhere?


----------



## HillyRoars (Dec 5, 2010)

I just thought I like lions and yeah they kinda suit me in my mind they sleep alot, typically calm, and whatnot stuff. :3

(also the whole mating hundreds of times in their life time amuses me so XD )


----------



## Penumbra Noct (Dec 5, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I don't get what this has to do with the topic, am I missing something somewhere?



I was responding to the post about dragons above me and forgot to quote her...It was the post directly above mine so I didn't feel it was relevant, however I ended up on the new page instead of under the post.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 5, 2010)

Penumbra Noct said:


> I was responding to the post about dragons above me and forgot to quote her...It was the post directly above mine so I didn't feel it was relevant, however I ended up on the new page instead of under the post.



Oh right, I never read the post above yours. Your post was on the previous page, but when either Braux or Grycho posted it brought the posts from yours over to the next page.


----------



## CelestiusNexus (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm happy I wanted to have a wolf character.  Even if it's the #1 most used species.  It doesn't stop me.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 6, 2010)

CelestiusNexus said:


> I'm happy I wanted to have a wolf character.  Even if it's the #1 most used species.  It doesn't stop me.


 
I'd say canines in general are most widely used.


----------



## Bittertooth (Dec 6, 2010)

I don't see how my personality played into my preference for my fursona's species.  i've always liked dragons the most.


----------



## The DK (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah I chose a dog because im loyal and easy to talk to, plus i tilt my head sideways when im trying to understand something like when you talk to a dog


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 10, 2010)

Depends on the person's motives for choosing that species.

I chose cats because they've always been my favorite animal, and because I can relate to a cat's perceived personality.
I'm an asshole, I'm stubborn as hell, I'm easily amused, I'm somewhat prissy and uppity, I'm picky, I'm mercurial, and etc...

But on a more shallow note, I threw bats into there because I wanted V to have wings and huge ears, and I just like them. They're right under cats in my "favorite species" list.


----------



## Coyotez (Dec 10, 2010)

I chose a coyote because I identify with the qualities of one.

Like being silent, fast, excellent hearing and sense of smell. Stuff like that.
I didn't want a wolf, because they're usually big and muscular, but I'm not, and I didn't want a fox since I'm not THAT tiny either. Plus both of them are extremely generic. So I just picked a coyote. Plus they're cuter than both Wolves and foxes :3


----------



## The DK (Dec 10, 2010)

Coyotez said:


> I chose a coyote because I identify with the qualities of one.
> 
> Like being silent, fast, excellent hearing and sense of smell. Stuff like that.
> I didn't want a wolf, because they're usually big and muscular, but I'm not, and I didn't want a fox since I'm not THAT tiny either. Plus both of them are extremely generic. So I just picked a coyote. Plus they're cuter than both Wolves and foxes :3



But you realize that everyone thinks coyotes are wolfs on this site anyways :V


----------



## Coyotez (Dec 10, 2010)

The DK said:


> But you realize that everyone thinks coyotes are wolfs on this site anyways :V


 
Most people think coyotes are wolves at first sight. What gives them away is that they are a different color.

 Which I need to do something about, because at the moment - I am actually a gray coyote aka. I look like a wolf. <.<

Something along the lines of that color is what I was aiming for 
<---

Drawn by me fyi


----------



## Mentova (Dec 10, 2010)

Coyotez said:


> Most people think coyotes are wolves at first sight. What gives them away is that they are a different color.
> 
> Which I need to do something about, because at the moment - I am actually a gray coyote aka. I look like a wolf. <.<
> 
> ...


 Whenever I see your avatar I imagine him waving his arms up in down while making stupid noises.


----------



## troy (Dec 12, 2010)

no. all furries are different. some may choose fox BECAUSE its associated with sluttiness but generally, just no.
im a jellyfish but no one takes my fursona seriously


----------



## Deo (Dec 12, 2010)

Greenlioness said:


> (also the whole mating hundreds of times in their life time amuses me so XD )


I may be friends with you in real life, but on the forums here if you post furfaggy things like this so help me god. And I know where you live. You thought you had a scare from me a few days ago? Just wait. I will terrorize you and the rest of art club beyond what you thought was even possible. >:C 

In other news, HI, I didn't know you had a forum account. Make Nick get an FA account or I will come home Christmas break and destroy him.


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 12, 2010)

the local furs and i had a long discussion about this a few weeks ago. i've yet to see ANY species that didn't totally reflect the user, whether they meant it to or not.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 12, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> the local furs and i had a long discussion about this a few weeks ago. i've yet to see ANY species that didn't totally reflect the user, whether they meant it to or not.


 Give examples then cause I'm not seeing it sir.


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Give examples then cause I'm not seeing it sir.


 
*cracks knuckles* toss a species at me. other than fox, because those differentiate by species. (no, slut is not what i was aiming at)


----------



## Mentova (Dec 12, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> *cracks knuckles* toss a species at me. other than fox, because those differentiate by species. (no, slut is not what i was aiming at)


 I don't care do foxes anyways.


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't care do foxes anyways.


 
well, here's one. weasels.
weasels are often sneaky and manipulative. many of them have mental disorders involving trust issues and difficulty handling emotions right (schizotypal, antisocial, bipolar). they're often deviants in some form of the word, and are very playful or naughty.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 12, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> well, here's one. weasels.
> weasels are often sneaky and manipulative. many of them have mental disorders involving trust issues and difficulty handling emotions right (schizotypal, antisocial, bipolar). they're often deviants in some form of the word, and are very playful or naughty.


 Sounds like you just described yourself.

I still want you to describe foxes damnit.

(also, I still don't buy the whole thing.)


----------



## Fay V (Dec 12, 2010)

Tasmanian tiger > 

Corsac fox is also acceptable. 
or red fox.


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Sounds like you just described yourself.
> 
> I still want you to describe foxes damnit.
> 
> (also, I still don't buy the whole thing.)


 
foxes, alright. fennecs tend to have an affinity to music, fitting of the large ears (try to find a fennec who doesn't REALLY like music).
red foxes are often mischevious and playful like weasels, hence the "slut" nature they've gotten because they're often openly flirty and sexual. if they're not sexual, they are still very playful in the way that they enjoy making themselves happy (be that through sex, or in your case trolling furfags), and sometimes don't think about the emotions of others when they're having their fun (hence the short-lived sex flings and the trolling furfags).

i could go on.


----------



## Icky (Dec 12, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> the local furs and i had a long discussion about this a few weeks ago. i've yet to see ANY species that didn't totally reflect the user, whether they meant it to or not.


 
I agree, you can usually make at least a few assumptions based on the species choice.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 12, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> foxes, alright. fennecs tend to have an affinity to music, fitting of the large ears (try to find a fennec who doesn't REALLY like music).
> red foxes are often mischevious and playful like weasels, hence the "slut" nature they've gotten because they're often openly flirty and sexual. if they're not sexual, they are still very playful in the way that they enjoy making themselves happy (be that through sex, or in your case trolling furfags), and sometimes don't think about the emotions of others when they're having their fun (hence the short-lived sex flings and the trolling furfags).
> 
> i could go on.



That still just sounds like you're describing people you know though.

It just doesn't seem likely that everyone who picks a certain species for their murrsona would all fit under cookie cutter personality stereotypes.


----------



## Bando (Dec 12, 2010)

It might reflect personality in some people, although there will be exceptions.

I just chose a coyote because the sounds they make are hilarious.


----------



## Fay V (Dec 12, 2010)

Come now. 
Corsac fox or Tasmanian tiger. 
in case you don't know, a Corsac is this


----------



## Deo (Dec 12, 2010)

Fay V said:


> Come now.
> Corsac fox or Tasmanian tiger.
> in case you don't know, a Corsac is this


 I would help you in this decision, but I am biased.


----------



## Xenke (Dec 12, 2010)

Fay V said:


> Come now.
> Corsac fox or Tasmanian tiger.
> in case you don't know, a Corsac is this


 
The choice is between freakishly big mouth (better for guzzling, amirite :V) or eternal slut status.


----------



## Deo (Dec 12, 2010)

Fay, you should be aThylacoleo Carnifex.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 12, 2010)

Fay V said:


> Come now.
> Corsac fox or Tasmanian tiger.
> in case you don't know, a Corsac is this


 If you're asking what you should pick go with the fox because it's fucking adorable.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 12, 2010)

Fay V said:


> Tasmanian tiger >


 Come back! We don't need sheep anyway. :c


----------



## Fay V (Dec 12, 2010)

No I wanted to know what those two things said about a person.

I am sticking with my corsac/red fox. I will have eternal slut status...but at least I'll be a pretty slut. seriously corsacs are gorgeous things. 

I may gallivant around the forum as a tassie tiger. It's just too cute 

Deo, that looks like a jaguar raped a rat...


----------



## Mentova (Dec 12, 2010)

Fay V said:


> No I wanted to know what those two things said about a person.
> 
> I am sticking with my corsac/red fox. I will have eternal slut status...but at least I'll be a pretty slut. seriously corsacs are gorgeous things.
> 
> ...


 Don't worry, all the people that say foxes are sluts are just jealous. :V


----------



## Xenke (Dec 12, 2010)

Fay V said:


> No I wanted to know what those two things said about a person.
> 
> I am sticking with my corsac/red fox. I will have eternal slut status...but at least I'll be a pretty slut. seriously corsacs are gorgeous things.
> 
> ...


 
Oh...

Taz Tiger, IMHO, is a massive cock guzzler. I mean just look at the mouth, it can take hypers.


----------



## Fay V (Dec 12, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Oh...
> 
> Taz Tiger, IMHO, is a massive cock guzzler. I mean just look at the mouth, it can take hypers.


If I had a cock. I don't think I'd stick it in that. Not if I wanted to keep my masculinity.


----------



## Xenke (Dec 12, 2010)

Fay V said:


> If I had a cock. I don't think I'd stick it in that. Not if I wanted to keep my masculinity.


 
You wouldn't want to stick a cock in a wolf's mouth either. You forget that furries ruin everything.


----------



## HillyRoars (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm sorry oh fabulous Overlord! DDDD:> 

I've had it awhile but I only post like once a month but recently changing that also he does but he never gets on :/


----------



## Trogdor_24 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm not too farmiliar with furry stereotypes......what is a stereotypical dragon? I'd like to know. Personally I chose my species based on what I like.


----------



## Deo (Jan 7, 2011)

Greenlioness said:


> I'm sorry oh fabulous Overlord! DDDD:>
> 
> I've had it awhile but I only post like once a month but recently changing that also he does but he never gets on :/



Summer you dissapoint me once again.


----------



## Icky (Jan 7, 2011)

Trogdor_24 said:


> I'm not too farmiliar with furry stereotypes......what is a stereotypical dragon? I'd like to know. Personally I chose my species based on what I like.


 
Stereotypical dragons are fucking awful.


----------



## Deo (Jan 7, 2011)

Trogdor_24 said:


> I'm not too farmiliar with furry stereotypes......what is a stereotypical dragon? I'd like to know. Personally I chose my species based on what I like.



The stereotypical dragon is too stupid to read through a small thread to see that the stereotypes have been listed multiple times. It then gets holier than thou in it's posting to mask it's butthurt when confronted with this fact.


----------



## Trogdor_24 (Jan 7, 2011)

lol, so I read.....basically I chose a dragon as my "fursona" because I like dragons. Idk if a dragon fursona would describe me as a person though .


----------



## Deo (Jan 7, 2011)

Trogdor_24 said:


> lol, so I read.....basically U chose a dragon as my "fursona"


I didn't choose anything for "U" bro. You chose your own craptastic species.


----------



## Trogdor_24 (Jan 7, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> I didn't choose anything for "U" bro. You chose your own craptastic species.


 
lol, there was a typo there.....my bad....I put "U" where I meant to put "I" (goes to edit post)


----------



## Monster. (Jan 7, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> I didn't choose anything for "U" bro. You chose your own craptastic species.


 
Is there a species you DON'T find craptastic?

OP, to answer your question, it depends on the person. Some people choose an animal because they like it; some people who are Foxes or Dragons are NOTHING LIKE A DRAGON/FOX. Some people choose based on personality. Deo is a Tazzy Devil because she is almost exactly like one (personality-wise). I am a Llama because a.) I like llamas, b.) because they can be harmless and absolutely awesome animals to have as pets, but if you piss it off, Llamas can do damage. Their appearances tend to draw away from the fact that they spit, kick, stomp, and bite. Llamas can be nasty. So can I.


----------



## Trogdor_24 (Jan 8, 2011)

Miss-Haha said:


> Is there a species you DON'T find craptastic?
> 
> OP, to answer your question, it depends on the person. Some people choose an animal because they like it; some people who are Foxes or Dragons are NOTHING LIKE A DRAGON/FOX. Some people choose based on personality. Deo is a Tazzy Devil because she is almost exactly like one (personality-wise). I am a Llama because a.) I like llamas, b.) because they can be harmless and absolutely awesome animals to have as pets, but if you piss it off, Llamas can do damage. Their appearances tend to draw away from the fact that they spit, kick, stomp, and bite. Llamas can be nasty. So can I.


 
Thx for clearing that up . And yeah, I chose to be a dragon not cuz of my personality, but cuz of the fact that I liek them  (although, according to alot of my friends, I can be kind of a prick sometimes xD).


----------



## Monster. (Jan 8, 2011)

Trogdor_24 said:


> Thx for clearing that up . And yeah, I chose to be a dragon not cuz of my personality, but cuz of the fact that I liek them  (although, according to alot of my friends, I can be kind of a prick sometimes xD).



 Dragons aren't "pricks", persay, but they tend to think a little too highly of themselves. Well, that's what I've encountered, anyway, I'm sure there's other dragons out there that aren't such assholes.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 8, 2011)

Foxes for the most part seem to be overly "randumb lol XD" and of course slutty and all that

I mean I guess I try to be nice sometimes but trying to be nice to everyone on FAF is like trying to....well, you know. Being nice to hate incarnate. 
Anyway. I can tolerate most foxes unless they're just really fucking stupid. 
Dragons, though? Those guys are dicks.


----------



## Trogdor_24 (Jan 8, 2011)

Miss-Haha said:


> Dragons aren't "pricks", persay, but they tend to think a little too highly of themselves. Well, that's what I've encountered, anyway, I'm sure there's other dragons out there that aren't such assholes.


 
True. I try not to think of myself as thinking highly of myself though.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 8, 2011)

Trogdor_24 said:


> True. I try not to think of myself as thinking highly of myself though.


 
Then maybe you'll be one of the rare dragons who are not dicks.


----------



## Trogdor_24 (Jan 8, 2011)

Miss-Haha said:


> Then maybe you'll be one of the rare dragons who are not dicks.


 
I'd like to be :3.


----------



## tonecameg (Jan 16, 2011)

I picked hyena cause of how they laugh when nervous, and how the females seem more mascline
then I picked giraffe cause I'm skinny and they look silly
I picked owl cause I almost look like one and acted like one
but I get bored with my fursonas so I have to always change them
which is why my species says "shapeshifter" e,e


----------



## Roxichu (Jan 16, 2011)

I chose my fursona because I see the cultural/stereotypical attributes of the fox in my personality.

Yes, I know that foxes are way overdone in the furry fandom, but it's what works for me. ;p


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 16, 2011)

What a person's fursona species is comes down to personal choice at it's most....basic level.

However as the community has evolved so has concept of a Fursona. It's become something that people do use to judge and some of the reflections you make do hold some water. Some furs definately use their species choice as a way to make up for something. There are people who are pretty much jerks, and want to be so much more than they really are. So they choose the Dragon as a way to reflect lacking things within themselves. There are furs who choose fox because of the desire to be popular, or fit in with the crowd. Since foxes tend to be a popular and common persona it's a form of wish fulfillment. However that said sometimes the personalities people ascribe to animals do hold true to the people who choose those animals as their fursona. So there are two sides to that coin.

All in all it's best not to use a person's fursona to auto judge them if you can help it. You won't really know till you get to know a person how their fursona comes into play as their identity in the furry community.


----------



## Kiszka (Jan 17, 2011)

I think that maybe people pick that fursona because of Their personality, aka: picked a dragon because they Are a jerk, or picked a fox because they like all the fox porn (and so hence being a slut). [and therefor adding to the sterostype]
But.. alot of people I think pick based on what they like or what is popular more than because of their personality.

I myself picked a ferret because of the similarities I share with ferrets (stinkyness, sleepyness, hyperactive crazyness..) but I dont think that applies to most simply because they dont understand the traits of the actual animal/are too lazy to actually analyze themselves enough to pick a correct animal.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Jan 17, 2011)

Arctic foxes are my favorite, (like any other fox), but why my character  is a arctic fox since that would only make up one part of myself. the one part would be my sorrow.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Sounds like you just described yourself.
> 
> I still want you to describe foxes damnit.
> 
> (also, I still don't buy the whole thing.)



The fox is a quick and cunning animal, it can run, hide, also hide  it's traces too.  The fox does have it playfulness around females when  they are in heat, but does not explain that they are slutty.  does that explain?
Edit: I won't explain any further


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 17, 2011)

No. I picked this animal because it's my favorite/I want to be in the bandwagon.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 17, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> What a person's fursona species is comes down to personal choice at it's most....basic level.
> 
> However as the community has evolved so has concept of a Fursona. It's become something that people do use to judge and some of the reflections you make do hold some water. Some furs definately use their species choice as a way to make up for something. There are people who are pretty much jerks, and want to be so much more than they really are. So they choose the Dragon as a way to reflect lacking things within themselves. There are furs who choose fox because of the desire to be popular, or fit in with the crowd. Since foxes tend to be a popular and common persona it's a form of wish fulfillment. However that said sometimes the personalities people ascribe to animals do hold true to the people who choose those animals as their fursona. So there are two sides to that coin.
> 
> All in all it's best not to use a person's fursona to auto judge them if you can help it. You won't really know till you get to know a person how their fursona comes into play as their identity in the furry community.


 
I've been wondering where all these jerk dragons are hiding - I know plenty of dragons and why aren't they jerks? 

Stereotype fail. 

Also, btw, I don't have an inflation fetish or foot fetish at all - I don't have *ANY* fetishes. (Dude...I don't get aroused.)


----------



## Icky (Jan 17, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> I've been wondering where all these jerk dragons are hiding - I know plenty of dragons and why aren't they jerks?


 
FYIAD?


----------



## Willow (Jan 17, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> Also, btw, I don't have an inflation fetish or foot fetish at all - I don't have *ANY* fetishes. (Dude...I don't get aroused.)


 The best stereotype are the people who get really mad about being associated with a stereotype and then try to prove "WELL I'M NOT ONE OF THOSE GUYS". Or something like that. 

And my species still doesn't reflect my personality. My species reflects my interests (sorta) and my species' personality reflects my personality.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 17, 2011)

Icky said:


> FYIAD?


 FMIAF


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 17, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> FMIAF


FYAT


----------



## KazukiFerret (Jan 17, 2011)

Originally my fursona was a ferret because that was my nickname but then I changed it to a hyena because I feel as though I'm more similar to hyenas in some strange way.


----------



## NA3LKER (Jan 17, 2011)

have i commented on this already?
anyways, i am a dragon, cos i have been obsessed by them ever since i first saw one. im not sure i fully "get" the stereotype about dragons. we are meant to be jerks, like arrogant, and i think i heard one person say that we are "riddled with assbergers" but of all the dragons ive seen, they are nothing like that. whilst i do have mild asbergers, im not arrogant in any way


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 17, 2011)

Well, I did chose my Tiger fursona mostly due to what my Chinese Zodiac is, and if I'm basing it off that, it does indeed fit my personality.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 17, 2011)

Willow said:


> The best stereotype are the people who get really mad about being associated with a stereotype and then try to prove "WELL I'M NOT ONE OF THOSE GUYS". Or something like that.


 
Stereotypes are all around that.  what if you were lumped with a negative stereotype?


----------



## Willow (Jan 17, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> what if you were lumped with a negative stereotype?


 I'm lumped with several, let's see what I can come up with:

For starters, my 'sona is a wolf. That makes me unoriginal and uncreative. 
But then I added on the word "shota" and I like such art (not the porn) and all other genres that share alike (i.e. cub). Now I'm a pedophile. 
Obviously a furry. So now I'm a zoophile. 
I like anime. So I'm obviously a weeaboo.
I can't think of any involving being female. 
And there's several about brown people. 

There you go. I'm pretty sure there are more I can come up with After awhile I stopped caring about these stereotypes for the most part.


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm whiny, bitey, unrelentingly curious, run into walls, and leave dead things in shoes shed sometimes. Yep, a lot like my cat.


----------



## Icky (Jan 17, 2011)

Willow said:


> For starters, my 'sona is a wolf. That makes me unoriginal and uncreative.


 
Why, whoever would say that?


----------



## Deo (Jan 20, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> Is there a species you DON'T find craptastic?


 Humans. :V


----------



## ZackDag (Jan 22, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I just had a fox character before i knew what furry was.


^ My 4th and 5th Grade life.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jan 22, 2011)

Fay V said:
			
		

> I just had a fox character before i knew what furry was.


 Pretty much same.


----------



## Love! (Jan 22, 2011)

how is this thread so long?

i'm just gonna say people pick the animals they like based on their own personalities
it's the obvious and simplest answer

and now i leave this thread


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 13, 2011)

a little maybe, mine shows that i live in cold place and i'm clever so i guess it does.


----------



## ToonBlade (Feb 13, 2011)

Possibly... I mean, foxes are in the suburb's of Allentown.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm surprised this thread is still going. I'd figure everything would've been said by now...


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 13, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm surprised this thread is still going. I'd figure everything would've been said by now...


 
It's the shitpost-increase-your-post-count thread.

Irony.


----------

